# Power Query makes Excel crash - can't access Data Model



## phil134 (Apr 10, 2018)

Power Query makes Excel crash - can't access Data Model
Hi,

I think this may be Sharepoint related - my document was not initially synced to Sharepoint and worked fine - but not since it has been Synced.

Issue: Power Query set up to pull and transform data from External Excel file (in same part of directory) not working. Any instruction relating to the query (Refresh, Delete - yes I have tried Deleting the query and starting again!)...causes Excel to Crash. I can't even delete my Query!!! 

My instinct seems to be that some of my items are in the Data Model (though not essential as I am not mashing and combining data). And it is when it tries to access this that it falls over. (eg. After I have "Deleted" the problem queries and press "Close and Load" in Power Query Editor - it is then that it crashes.

Coincidentally, the Green icon to access the Data Model has disappeared from view. So I can't access this in any way to try to manage items from there. I am in a 32 bit Business version of Office 365 Excel. In the UK you have to have Pro to have full access to Data Model / Power Pivot. But as Power Query seems to be part of the regular Non-"Pro" excel version, I would hope that Power Query would function okay regardless!!

I have tried to bypass any potential Sharepoint path issue by copying the data from the external file into the main file, and repointing the Query to these internal tabs. However, the M language query address seems to demand a full directory address, not just the relevant excel tab. So I don't think this is a workaround.

Minimum solution required:- the ability to Delete the offending queries.

Help!


----------

